# Pics of an ugly stripper



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

That's genius...I can't believe I never thought of something like that before. I've always wanted something to strip the line off faster.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

I love it! Look for it soon on the main site! Hum... now about the title... false advertising? ;D


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

http://www.microskiff.com/reviews/diy/ugly-stripper.html


----------



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

I have one of those without the fancy cutting. Mine must be the basic model. It's an old bottle with a bolt through the cap. Been using it for a couple of years. 

Free is good.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

> I have one of those without the fancy cutting. Mine must be the basic model.


Ah yes, the Mark I Standard. Reliable, durable, many still in use.
Had problems with an off center rotation as I recall, and sometimes
was difficult to remove the wrapped line. The Mark V Divided, was
designed for todays need for speed. With the added benefit of the
line end compression retention system, allows for quicker removal
of the newer super-braids. Still, it's nice to hear the Mark I endures.


----------



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

The Mark I is actually faster because it is virtually impossible to remove the line. The diameter just gets larger and larger.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

I'd heard that was occurring. Due to personal injury claims filed against
the manufacturer, from the continued use of said Mark I, long after the
working diameter and load exceeded the human anatomy's structural design
parameters, mechanical engineers developed the Mark V Divided to solve
that minor flaw with what is called the "cliff effect". Get too close to
the edge of structural failure, and the end falls off.


----------



## snooknreds2 (May 5, 2008)

I have always just put a wooden spoon in a drill to strip off my line. Thought long and hard about making something better....HERE IT IS
thanks brett


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

My last line stripper was a counter rotating Evinrude 250. This will save me a trip to the inlet, thanks!


----------



## Kemo (Jun 22, 2008)

Could you also, when finished, pull out the lower half of the bottle, leaving the line on the top half, then cut through the line and the bottle to aid in disposal without endangering any birdies or manatees?

Kemo


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

No disposal, recycle!
Most ramps in Flagler and Volusia counties have a recycle bin,
as do most tackle shops.

http://www.volusia.org/environmental/environet/monofilament_line_recycling.htm

http://www.fishinglinerecycling.org/index.asp

http://www.berkley-fishing.com/about_conservation.php

http://getlineoff.com/fishing-line-recycling.htm


----------



## Kemo (Jun 22, 2008)

When I said "disposal" I did NOT mean the trash bin. I thought I could just put it in a baggie and put it in the recycle bin. And I am an avid (my wife uses a different term) recycler. From now on I'll put the baggie on the boat and put it in one of those PVC thingies at the launch. But if your area does not have recycling available, at least cut it as I suggested.

Kemo


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Avid...rabid...what's a few consonants amongst friends... 

You're right Kemo, bins aren't everywhere,
and cutting the coils will render the line safer for wildlife.


----------



## Kemo (Jun 22, 2008)

Thanks, buddy. You know, with your wit and intardnet-search-ability, I would not want to have you knock on my door (laptop, sattelite connected, in hand) and announce that you were the Spanish Inquisition.

;D ;D ;D ;D

Kemo


----------

